# Raleigh Gun & Knife show - MADHOUSE!



## Dynamik1

So, yesterday I decided to go to the Gun & Knife show here in Raleigh -thought I would pick up an inexpensive IWB for the PF-9. When I got there it was a madhouse - the line to get in was about a quarter mile long and not moving very quickly - people coming out were complaining about the high prices (some said as much as 50% high on ammo and 30% on black rifles and high-cap mags!) With that in mind I turned around and headed back to Holly Springs to the Wake County Firearm Training Center to take my new PF-9 out for her first showing. 

Anybody actually get in and can corroborate what I was hearing?


----------



## bruce333

Judging from reports from other shows I'm not surprised.

I hate crowds and don't have money to spend, so I didn't even bother going.


----------



## Brandon1

I waited in line for an hour sat morning. I got a high cap 40rnd mag for my AK. 7.62 ammo was through the roof!

I'm really glad I got my Romy AK from an individual in Cary instead of waiting for the gun show, there was no AK's less than $650


----------



## Todd

As I said in more detail in other posts (so need to repeating every detail) I don't bother with the Raleigh shows any more.


----------



## JeffWard

I'm guessing Orlando will be similarly insane this coming weekend...

I think the Orlando Auto Show will be the same days, so that's our only chance... Similar Crowds!

Since I have nothing to sell there, I think I'll skip it. My best friend might want to go, since he's mag/holster shopping for his 1911, to join me for USPSA events...

JW


----------



## SuckLead

I went today. Line was longer than usual, but nothing like I heard it was on Saturday. I did, however, laugh loudly at a few tables when I saw gun and mag prices. I usually pick up a bunch of AK mags from J and G, but when I saw he'd bumped the prices up I decided I had more than enough for now. I ended up with a knife and one magazine for my 1911 (which I only bought because up until now I had 0 magazines for it). 

Anyone else see the Smith & Wesson M&P AR going for $6800? Other than a foregrip and what appeared to be an Eotech, I didn't see anything special about it. That was good for a nice hysterical laugh. :anim_lol:


----------



## bruce333

SuckLead said:


> Anyone else see the Smith & Wesson M&P AR going for $6800?


jeez... Kinda like gas prices after the hurricane...:smt017


----------



## SuckLead

Tell me about it. At least it was an awesome laugh for the afternoon.


----------



## jpshark

bruce333 said:


> jeez... Kinda like gas prices after the hurricane...:smt017


Yeah ... and look what happened there ... record profits for the time period we all were being gouged. Gun show folks are apparently no different when it comes to the bottom line ... :smt021


----------



## bruce333

jpshark said:


> Yeah ... and look what happened there ... record profits for the time period we all were being gouged. Gun show folks are apparently no different when it comes to the bottom line ... :smt021


yup...as one of my co-workers says..."It's all about greed." The difference here is that I don't _have_ to buy the overpriced guns or ammo to get to work.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

bruce333 said:


> The difference here is that I don't _have_ to buy the overpriced guns or ammo to get to work.


Exactly! :smt023:smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## jpshark

bruce333 said:


> yup... The difference here is that I don't _have_ to buy the overpriced guns or ammo to get to work.


Very true ...

:smt1099


----------



## SuckLead

bruce333 said:


> yup...as one of my co-workers says..."It's all about greed." The difference here is that I don't _have_ to buy the overpriced guns or ammo to get to work.


Yeah, that's why I went in with $200 to spend and left with $150.


----------



## jessejames316

*Liz Braveheart!! Wild Indian Girl*

The only good thing about the show was Liz Braveheart!!! Did any of ya'll see her?? Tthe best marketing technique I have ever seen. One of the most gorgeous and sexy women I have ever seen, and one of the smartest and nicest people I have met in a while that came in that packaging... Had the best conversation with her, she really was very classy. I hope she goes far..... She was working for "The Wild Indian Gun Company" based out of Goldsboro NC. She had on these tiny little daisy dukes and.... oh man. If you guys dont look at this page...... Look at it! This girl needs to be in a magazine. 
http://www.wildindiangunco.com/liz/


----------

